# Worst wreck of my life with a story and pictures (WARNING GRAPHIC)



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Last month I was racing in Eureka Springs, AR at the Fat Tire Festival. I entered the Singlespeed Omni which meant open singlespeed races for short track on Friday, Super D on Saturday, and XC Sunday. The Omni racers compete for the lowest total time for all three races.

Friday short track went very well. We were mixed in with cat 2 racers on geared bikes so I didn't get the best start, but I worked my way through the pack and finished 5th overall and 2nd in singlespeed.

I was a little nervous from the start on Saturday. I had originally intended to convert my fs to ss, but due to time constraints I had to race my rigid bike. The super D trail was actually a lot of fun despite the rock gardens, and I had no problems during my 3 pre runs.

My race started very well, and strava shows I was 6th out of 125 racers or 1st for the singlespeeds for the first half of the race that was more rolling with a couple short climbs than the strictly downhill 2nd half.

I got to the to the downhill feeling very strong and things were going well. I came to a very steep and rough rock garden though, and for some reason this time down I didn't scrub quite enough speed. The last section of the rock garden was nearly vertical and rather than riding down I was forced to jump off. The landing was much harsher than I was prepared for, but I was able to land the drop. Unfortunately it put me slightly off course and in line with a pile of rocks. One of the last things I remember was my rear tire slamming into a rock and then rebounding, which sent me airborne. I landed just off to the side of the trail in razor sharp rocks. The pictures below show the resulting carnage. The strange part is it hardly hurt, and I actually grabbed my bike and was about to get back on untill I looked down and saw my kneecap :eekster:

Injuries:

Fractured wrist (scaphoid)
Completely severed Ulnar Nerve at my elbow (funny bone) (takes a year to heal)
Fractured shoulder (greater tuberosity)
Minor scrape on my knee  (thankfully it missed all the tendons and ligaments)
Lost about 17 pounds of muscle due to atrophy, but I'm starting to gain it back

A photographer happened to capture almost everything.

Rock garden where I had a little too much speed:









Arrows showing the rock that caught my tire and where I landed.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sonofabitch! Heal up, man! Plan on being off the bike til Spring.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Sonofabitch! Heal up, man! Plan on being off the bike til Spring.


Thanks!

Dr said roughly 3 months, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Already working again on my indoor trainer, but really missing the trails.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Holy crap. That looks terrible. Heal up and good luck!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow, that looks insane! At least you got an ATV ride out of it, so you got that going for you!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Ho Lee Fook mon. Ouch! Heal up fast bro, . . . . (heads off to buy knee and elbow pads)


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

wow


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttt. Ouch! 

I wouldn't totally bank on any severed nerve to heal 100%. That ****'s gnarly.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Harold said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttt. Ouch!
> 
> I wouldn't totally bank on any severed nerve to heal 100%. That ****'s gnarly.


Yeah that's what I was told. My hand may never be normal again. I still have a long time to heal though, and I was able to feel something last week, so I still have hope.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

scatterbrained said:


> Ho Lee Fook mon. Ouch! Heal up fast bro, . . . . (heads off to buy knee and elbow pads)


One of the worst parts of this is that I had knee pads but forgot to put them on 🙄

Even though I primarily ride xc, I'm going to invest in elbow pads and full face helmets for both me and my wife. It will be a challenge to wear all that in the Southern heat and humidity, but I'd rather not go through all this again.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sending you an abundance of healing vibes.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

coke said:


> One of the worst parts of this is that I had knee pads but forgot to put them on 🙄


Given the damage & the location - I'm not sure knee pads would have done you much good. I wouldn't beat yourself up about that.

Good luck healing.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Geez that looks gnarley! Good vibes to healing up quick!


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy moley. This is making me re consider not having everyday elbow pads. Get better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

dayum...good luck with healing. I've never worn any pads but your incident is making me consider it. May not have prevented injury but I'm sure pads would have reduced severity.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

It's difficult to tell from the photo above, but knee pads would have probably saved my knee. Here's a picture from the day my stitches were removed.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Wow - knee pads, yup...
How long ago was this? How much longer for your recovery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Wow - knee pads, yup...
> How long ago was this? How much longer for your recovery?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happened July 14th. I've been doing progressively more difficult rides on my indoor trainer since July 30th, and am now following a trainerroad program. Basically have full range of motion again in my knee and getting stronger daily. I was even able to ride some out of the saddle 

From what I was told, I have 2 to 3 more months for the broken bones. The nerve is supposed to slowly heal for up to a year, and it's too soon to know how much feeling, strength, and dexterity I'll regain in my hand.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Back in the saddle 14 days after that. Kudos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Futhermucker!! Man, heal up quick and get back out there!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

rockcrusher said:


> Wow, that looks insane! At least you got an ATV ride out of it, so you got that going for you!


That was one of the worst parts lol. They had my leg strapped to the front rack which hurt more than the wreck. The picture doesn't really capture the steepness, but we came very close to flipping as we rode out of there. I've been on 4wheelers most of my life, so I know exactly what that tipping point feels like. Only thing that saved us was that someone weighed down the front rack. I was so scared we'd flip with my leg tied down.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good grief! Sending huge positive healing vibes your way for a full and quick recovery!


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Knee pads and elbow pads wouldn't do much good. I have multiple abrasions myself on my left elbow from my crash last Saturday. Was in full gear. Gloves, palm protectors and pads were cut off. Heal up man. Injuries, look bad. 

My own ended my season this year. Hoping to ride and race again within 3 to 7 months.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Good luck with the recovery! 

IMO modern knee and elbow pads work incredibly well, the D30/SASTech/etc material is amazing. It has it's downsides as it can't be laundered (look for pads with removable protection like ION), and should be replaced after a large impact, but it works better vs the old hard shell/foam type pads and is far more comfortable. 

Also, a helmet like the new Bell Super DH and packs with back protection are pretty obvious choices imo. 

I also have had injuries pads would not protect against like ramming a shoulder into an immovable object, but I also believe pads have saved me from several hospital visits. 

Looks like you're doing well with staying active after the accident, that is good! After I destroyed my shoulder a couple years ago I waited too long and the decrease in fitness was incredible... I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

davec113 said:


> Good luck with the recovery!
> 
> IMO modern knee and elbow pads work incredibly well, the D30/SASTech/etc material is amazing. It has it's downsides as it can't be laundered (look for pads with removable protection like ION), and should be replaced after a large impact, but it works better vs the old hard shell/foam type pads and is far more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I have 2 issues with protective gear. I primarily ride in Texas so heat is a major factor, and I race XC so dh levels of protection aren't all that realistic. That being said, I plan to start back with a troy lee stage helmet and leatt airflex pads. My wife decided on a fox proframe and dianese trail skins 2. She was worried about people laughing at her helmet, but then got excited when I told her she could decorate it with stickers :lol:


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

coke said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have 2 issues with protective gear. I primarily ride in Texas so heat is a major factor, and I race XC so dh levels of protection aren't all that realistic. That being said, I plan to start back with a troy lee stage helmet and leatt airflex pads. My wife decided on a fox proframe and dianese trail skins 2. She was worried about people laughing at her helmet, but then got excited when I told her she could decorate it with stickers :lol:


A quick flash of the pic of your knee will silence any laughing in a hurry and probably have them more padded up at the following race! I am pretty good about wearing my knee pads but you have lit the fire under me to order elbow pads.

Wishing you a speedy recover and hoping you get full use of your hand again.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

coke said:


> One of the worst parts of this is that I had knee pads but forgot to put them on


I wear mine all the time now. I don't care if it slows me down and looks stupid. You can crash on any trail.

Heal up dude and thanks for sharing.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

rynomx785 said:


> A quick flash of the pic of your knee will silence any laughing in a hurry and probably have them more padded up at the following race! I am pretty good about wearing my knee pads but you have lit the fire under me to order elbow pads.
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recover and hoping you get full use of your hand again.


Thank you.

I've been on dirtbikes or mountain bikes for around 24 years and have never broken a bone before this or been hurt bad enough I couldn't continue to ride away. I've scaled back on the risks I take over the past few years, but this wreck was an eye opener. Never would have imagined a little cut to the elbow could essentially disable your hand.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> I wear mine all the time now. I don't care if it slows me down and looks stupid. You can crash on any trail.
> 
> Heal up dude and thanks for sharing.


That's very true. I know a guy who's been both a state cat 1 champ and an open singlespeed state champ. He's one of the best riders I know, but about a year ago he went down hard on the easiest, flattest, and least technical trail around, which had him off the bike for months.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like a really fun section of trail too...


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Looks like a really fun section of trail too...


Here's the trail


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

coke said:


> Here's the trail


"Video Unavailable"


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

davec113 said:


> Good luck with the recovery!
> 
> IMO modern knee and elbow pads work incredibly well, the D30/SASTech/etc material is amazing. It has it's downsides as it can't be laundered (look for pads with removable protection like ION), and should be replaced after a large impact, but it works better vs the old hard shell/foam type pads and is far more comfortable.
> 
> ...


the pads I had were g foam impact pads from magic cycles, before they along with my rain gear, my palm protectors and moto racing gloves were cut. YES, I use mostly mx gear for mtb racing. ONLY mtb equipment was g foam pads, elbow and shin/knee. but they didnt save my right elbow from a hairline fracture, nor my legs and left elbow from deep bruising and deep multiple abrasions.

https://g-form.com/

pads I used.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

OH MY GOD


Dude that is gruesome! Heal up well!


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

coke said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have 2 issues with protective gear. I primarily ride in Texas so heat is a major factor, and I race XC so dh levels of protection aren't all that realistic. That being said, I plan to start back with a troy lee stage helmet and leatt airflex pads. My wife decided on a fox proframe and dianese trail skins 2. She was worried about people laughing at her helmet, but then got excited when I told her she could decorate it with stickers :lol:


You'll like the leatt's, very nice, comfortable kneepads with a surprising amount of protection for how light they are. I wear them on every ride now, and pull them up as soon as I get the bike off the rack, even on fireroad climbs. I've done up to 30mi with them on and I pretty much forget they're even there after the first 20min.

That was a nasty looking wreck, but stoked that you're already back on a trainer. Hope you fully heal up quick!


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

I race and train for Enduros, downhill and dual slalom. It's called conditioning. You don't see mx riders or drag racers in anything less than full race gear. Should be the same with MTB. I couldn't help but shake my head when I saw someone wearing a cheap bell road Wal-Mart helmet, and just Lycra at Sugar Mountain earlier this year. Some aren't very smart. You should be in full race gear at a bike park.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

dragracer88 said:


> I race and train for Enduros, downhill and dual slalom. It's called conditioning. You don't see mx riders or drag racers in anything less than full race gear. Should be the same with MTB. I couldn't help but shake my head when I saw someone wearing a cheap bell road Wal-Mart helmet, and just Lycra at Sugar Mountain earlier this year. Some aren't very smart. You should be in full race gear at a bike park.


Yep, my plan is force myself to get used to the gear when I can ride again. I've been on dirt bikes most my life, so the good thing is that i'm already comfortable in a full face as long as I can breathe.

I don't think pads will be an issue for most rides, but I've found I really like the 50 mile xc marathon race format. I imagine the pads might become uncomfortable on rides that long.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

coke said:


> I really like the 50 mile xc marathon race format. I imagine the pads might become uncomfortable on rides that long.


It depends on the pads. I have some 661 Evo pads and I genuinely forget I have them on. The knee pads you notice when you first put them on but you soon forget. The elbow pads are invisible from the word go.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Your wreck sounds terrifying, sorry you suffered so much bodily injury. Hope the hand comes back 100%.
=sParty


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for posting--I'm going to buy some new pads right now.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Just thought I'd post an update.

I've been very blessed and have been able to return to mountain biking. Lots of prayers along with training and nutrition have allowed me to regain a lot of my strength back. I've done two races this year and am hoping to be back to my old speed later this year.

Nerve damage - The nerve has been slowly healing from where it was spliced at my elbow. For a long time most of my hand and 2 fingers were numb. I now have a little feeling in the base of my pinky and can feel with the outside of my hand. Still not much dexterity with my fingers. Hand strength is improving weekly and it's getting easier to hang on to the handlebars. I started back with a full suspension bike, but am riding rigid again.

Shoulder - Range of motion is almost back to normal. Something catches and pops when I lift my arm and it's painful, but it's still improving.

Wrist - Slowly regaining range of motion and strength. I can bend it far enough to do pushups again. I've been able to do several rides now without a wrist brace.

Knee - No issues whatsoever. I never would have imagined it would return to normal :eekster:

Weight - Gained all of my weight back. Due to the weightlifting I've put on some upper body muscle too.

Here's a pic from the race I did yesterday


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update and great to read about all your progress. Hoping you continue to heal!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Damn dude. I crashed my motorcycle and broken 3 verts in my back and one in my neck. A year before the pain was almost gone.

I think your crash was worse.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

good to hear your hand is coming back. I had my ulnar nerve relocated a few weeks ago after a couple of surgeries to get my humerus put back together had scarred it in and squished it. I still can't feel my last two fingers and when I try to use any of my fingers they twitch like crazy. Glad you are back to racing again.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Way to freakin' GO!
=sParty


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

slowride454 said:


> good to hear your hand is coming back. I had my ulnar nerve relocated a few weeks ago after a couple of surgeries to get my humerus put back together had scarred it in and squished it. I still can't feel my last two fingers and when I try to use any of my fingers they twitch like crazy. Glad you are back to racing again.


I initially had a lot of twitching, but it's not really an issue now. I had numbness in my hand and 2 fingers. A couple weeks ago I was able to feel something near the base of my pinky for the first time, but a majority of the finger is still numb. Still very little dexterity with my fingers and there's certain movements that I just can't do. Strength has steadily been increasing, but my left hand is still far weaker than normal.

I've somehow adapted to typing with out my ring and pinky finger too, all without trying. I just happened to look down one day and realize I was typing at nearly my old speed but without 2 fingers lol.

Overall I'm seeing steady progress, but I never imagined something could take so long to heal. Not sure if your relocation surgery will take quite as long, but my doctor told me at least a year before the nerve will heal as much as it can, and even then it will probably never be normal again.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Way to freakin' GO!
> =sParty


Thanks!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Dang, back to rigid and racing again? Creature of habit. What have you been doing while healing up? That probably was agonizing in a way that wasn't pain related. New kneepads and a fullface? Clipless to flats? Any other swaps, like tires?

Hard to empathize with the nerve damage (prob the most serious sounding injury to me), but I certainly feel a dull inflammation above my knee. What kind of meds they have you on to cope with that? Were you able to remain productive with your time while healing? Just curious, to see what potential consequences I face by continuing to mtb.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

ninjichor said:


> Dang, back to rigid and racing again? Creature of habit. What have you been doing while healing up? That probably was agonizing in a way that wasn't pain related. New kneepads and a fullface? Clipless to flats? Any other swaps, like tires?
> 
> Hard to empathize with the nerve damage (prob the most serious sounding injury to me), but I certainly feel a dull inflammation above my knee. What kind of meds they have you on to cope with that? Were you able to remain productive with your time while healing? Just curious, to see what potential consequences I face by continuing to mtb.


I started on my trainer, but was back on the mountain bike by the end of October. I had a Lenz behemoth which is a 29+ full suspension bike. It was perfect for recovery and allowed me to ride when I probably wouldn't have been able to do so on another bike.

I used the time to catch up on some reading and other things I'm usually too busy to do. I've also added in weight lifting, which I really enjoy.

I'm forcing myself to use a fullface, knee pads, and elbow pads on every ride now. I know they aren't needed for a majority of what I do, but a wreck like that will put things in perspective.

I took off the low profile racing front tire and added a 29x3" XR4. It's a little draggy, but due to the weakness in my arm and hand, I need all the help I can get and don't need something that has a tendency to slide out in corners.

I was on gabapentin for a little while for nerve pain, but that was just for a couple months. Not currently taking anything. I do get some very sharp nerve pain every now and then when trying to sleep, but most of the time some topical stuff takes care of it.

I was able to remain productive. I had to miss a few weeks of work, but I was able to ensure the things I had going on kept moving. When I got back to work, things were almost normal for me since I spend most of my time at a desk.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh, back to clipless in that pic. Looks like Leatt Airflex knee pads, TLD Stage, and some wrist support. 

I got a TLD stage that I use full time too, even for XC. Haven't had any urge to go back. I also use knee pads full time.

Those rocks look sharper in that pic. Usually the rain erodes the edges away, but I guess they're freshly chipped off something. 29+ looks like a fun option to manage the amount of feedback you feel from the ground.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

ninjichor said:


> Oh, back to clipless in that pic. Looks like Leatt Airflex knee pads, TLD Stage, and some wrist support.
> 
> I got a TLD stage that I use full time too, even for XC. Haven't had any urge to go back. I also use knee pads full time.
> 
> Those rocks look sharper in that pic. Usually the rain erodes the edges away, but I guess they're freshly chipped off something. 29+ looks like a fun option to manage the amount of feedback you feel from the ground.


For normal riding, I go without the wrist brace to help build strength, but due to the length of that race I needed the extra support.

The trails are only a few months old and that was the primary reason I went to the race. I've been wanting to check them out and this was the best opportunity I've had.

29+ combined with a titanium frame is the best combination I've ever ridden


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

You seem to be taking things fairly objectively, rather than too emotionally. I'm guessing you're disciplined enough to heed the doc's advice, and you got the okay. I'm still going on a ride tomorrow morning despite seeing this for the first time. Hard to break habits. Either way, can't judge. I just get an impression that you're kind of role-model-worthy.

I don't know much about elbow pads. I haven't found a set that doesn't slip down off my elbow, besides ones that come attached to body armor jackets/suits or sewn into jerseys.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

ninjichor said:


> You seem to be taking things fairly objectively, rather than too emotionally. I'm guessing you're disciplined enough to heed the doc's advice, and you got the okay. I'm still going on a ride tomorrow morning despite seeing this for the first time. Hard to break habits. Either way, can't judge. I just get an impression that you're kind of role-model-worthy.
> 
> I don't know much about elbow pads. I haven't found a set that doesn't slip down off my elbow, besides ones that come attached to body armor jackets/suits or sewn into jerseys.


I'm using Leatt elbow pads. I put them on at the beginning of rides and typically forget I'm wearing them. Absolutely no issues with them slipping down but I did order a size that is fairly tight.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Ahhhh! That looks grim indeed. Wowa! And on such an easy bit of track too.


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

'Tis only a flesh wound! Rub some dirt in it!




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

